# VIA Rail express deals



## manderson (Feb 16, 2012)

At least with the current postings. Not looking so good for a one person bedroom trip on the Canadian this winter, though.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 16, 2012)

$500 is sure better than $1000 - I mentioned a big circle trip to wifey and I sure hope I can buy tickets at this price for us in Jan 2013


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 17, 2012)

They really dropped some deals this time around! Too bad we're already booked through for an AGR redemption... A Cabin for 2 leaving on March 1st from Toronto is _mighty tempting!!!_ h34r:


----------



## manderson (Feb 17, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> They really dropped some deals this time around! Too bad we're already booked through for an AGR redemption... A Cabin for 2 leaving on March 1st from Toronto is _mighty tempting!!!_ h34r:


I booked a late March AGR long distance trip when the VIA prices took that big hike, but I'm strongly inclined to cancel it in favor of the Canadian from Toronto March 8th. As you say, mighty tempting.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm similarly tempted by a March trip. I probably need to be back in Virginia by the 13th or thereabouts, but the idea of Toronto-Vancouver in a private room (even if it's a BR for two and would run about $800 per the site's quote when I put it in) is appealing (and competitive with four nights in a Holiday Inn plus expenses).


----------



## manderson (Feb 18, 2012)

I gave in to temptation, cancelled my SEA-NOL roundtrip at the end of March, and am on the Canadian March 8th from Toronto. Just two weeks until I leave for Toronto on the EB -- can't wait!


----------



## pennyk (Feb 19, 2012)

manderson said:


> I gave in to temptation, cancelled my SEA-NOL roundtrip at the end of March, and am on the Canadian March 8th from Toronto. Just two weeks until I leave for Toronto on the EB -- can't wait!


I hope your trip will be as wonderful as mine was. If the express deals are as good next fall, I might do the trip again.


----------



## saxman (Feb 21, 2012)

I just booked a trip on the Canadian for late March. I've been putting it off for so long, I just decided to bite to bullet! I'm pretty excited and got an awesome deal. Late March, Vancouver to Winnipeg in a lower berth for about $300! I'll fly out to Seattle the day before and catch the early morning Amtrak Cascades, and spend the afternoon in Vancouver before boarding the Canadian at 8:30 PM. I really wanted to get off in Toronto, but I just couldn't risk missing work, as I have to work later that afternoon.

I was searching for a bus from Winnipeg down to North Dakota and maybe catch the Empire Builder back to MSP, but there are no more buses!! :angry2: Jefferson Lines and Greyhound use to cross the border between Grand Forks and Winnipeg. So I guess there's no cross border service by land between Vancouver and maybe Windsor? If anyone knows different, please let me know!

So looks like I'll have to spend the night in Winnipeg and fly back the next morning. I'll post my trip in the Member Trips forum if anyone happens to be there too. It'll be late March.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2012)

saxman said:


> I just booked a trip on the Canadian for late March. I've been putting it off for so long, I just decided to bite to bullet! I'm pretty excited and got an awesome deal. Late March, Vancouver to Winnipeg in a lower berth for about $300! I'll fly out to Seattle the day before and catch the early morning Amtrak Cascades, and spend the afternoon in Vancouver before boarding the Canadian at 8:30 PM. I really wanted to get off in Toronto, but I just couldn't risk missing work, as I have to work later that afternoon.
> 
> I was searching for a bus from Winnipeg down to North Dakota and maybe catch the Empire Builder back to MSP, but there are no more buses!! :angry2: Jefferson Lines and Greyhound use to cross the border between Grand Forks and Winnipeg. So I guess there's no cross border service by land between Vancouver and maybe Windsor? If anyone knows different, please let me know!
> 
> So looks like I'll have to spend the night in Winnipeg and fly back the next morning. I'll post my trip in the Member Trips forum if anyone happens to be there too. It'll be late March.


I did the almost the same routing, except flew PHX-SEA and Winnepeg-PHX. Yes, there is NO bus service south, a real sign of the times, I guess. But since the Canadian gets into Winnepeg around 8 p.m., try to get a hotel downtown (not expensive at all, esp. in March) and spend part of the day sightseeing in the downtown area, which has a lot of history, culture and scenic attractions (good website by Winnepeg city to learn of things). Then fly back in late afternoon or evening if possible.


----------



## amtraknovi (Feb 23, 2012)

just booked this trip as well using the express deals rate, pretty excited. Van to Tor. Wanting to know the best way to get back to Kansas City from Tor. Dont want to fly due to cost, from what I can tell its the maple leaf to buffalo, then Lake Shore to Chicago. The big bummer here is the huge layover in Buffalo (130pm for midnight depature)

Had also considered getting to Detroit via Windsor and flying back from Det.

Anything I am missing on getting home?


----------



## pennyk (Feb 23, 2012)

saxman said:


> I just booked a trip on the Canadian for late March. I've been putting it off for so long, I just decided to bite to bullet! I'm pretty excited and got an awesome deal. Late March, Vancouver to Winnipeg in a lower berth for about $300! I'll fly out to Seattle the day before and catch the early morning Amtrak Cascades, and spend the afternoon in Vancouver before boarding the Canadian at 8:30 PM. I really wanted to get off in Toronto, but I just couldn't risk missing work, as I have to work later that afternoon.
> 
> I was searching for a bus from Winnipeg down to North Dakota and maybe catch the Empire Builder back to MSP, but there are no more buses!! :angry2: Jefferson Lines and Greyhound use to cross the border between Grand Forks and Winnipeg. So I guess there's no cross border service by land between Vancouver and maybe Windsor? If anyone knows different, please let me know!
> 
> So looks like I'll have to spend the night in Winnipeg and fly back the next morning. I'll post my trip in the Member Trips forum if anyone happens to be there too. It'll be late March.



Enjoy the trip. At those prices, you cannot afford not to go!!! I went from Toronto to Vancouver in December on an express deal and I got my money's worth plus some!!


----------



## yarrow (Feb 28, 2012)

yarrow and i are going vac-tor on 4/3 and tor-vac 4/7 in a section. i was so excited i barely asked the wife if it was ok if we went. i didn't know our forum had a via section. what a great forum. you will find us in the dome of the park car (or the diner)


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrs Ispolkom and I sprang for roomettes (or Cabins for 1) Toronto-Vancouver at the end of May. I can't wait!


----------



## RRrich (Feb 28, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> Mrs Ispolkom and I sprang for roomettes (or Cabins for 1) Toronto-Vancouver at the end of May. I can't wait!


What are the advantages of two "roomette"?


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 4, 2012)

RRrich said:


> What are the advantages of two "roomette"?


None that I can think of, except that Cabins for 2 and 3 weren't available the days that we could travel. Neither were sections, for that matter.


----------



## Sue (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm confused about the express deal. I I want to travel with my 12 yr old daughter and I select a cabin for 2. I pay that price. Is there a "rail fare" like Amtrak? It must cost more than the price of the cabin for 2.

Sue


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sue said:


> I'm confused about the express deal. I I want to travel with my 12 yr old daughter and I select a cabin for 2. I pay that price. Is there a "rail fare" like Amtrak? It must cost more than the price of the cabin for 2.
> 
> Sue


Via prices cabins on a per-person basis. Via does not have separate rail fares and accommodation charges like Amtrak.

On the Via website, select the train and accommodation you want, select the number of adults and number of "Youths" (for Express Deals, the price adult and youth prices are the same), and the pricing page will show the price per person and the total cost.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 25, 2012)

Sue,

The price you see is the price per person. For example I picked a trip on April 3rd from Toronto to Vancouver. The first page showed a price of $581.10 CDN. That's the price for 1 person. When I move to the next screen and select 1 adult & 1 youth (since your daughter is 12), I find that each of you must pay $581.10 for a total of $1,028.50 before tax. The taxes add another $133.70 bringing the grand total to $1,162.20 CDN. Conversion to US dollars could result in a higher price or a lower price depending on the exchange rate at the time of booking, along with the fee charged by your credit card company.

There is no extra "railfare" like at Amtrak.

Also note, you cannot exchange or get a refund on these tickets, so be sure that you can take the trip!


----------



## Sue (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you. Now it makes sense.

Sue


----------



## RRrich (Mar 30, 2012)

Today the Express Deals page is blank. Any ideas what Via is up to?


----------



## manderson (Mar 30, 2012)

RRrich said:


> Today the Express Deals page is blank. Any ideas what Via is up to?


Give it another try. I'm getting deals showing on the page.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 30, 2012)

RRrich said:


> Today the Express Deals page is blank. Any ideas what Via is up to?


Sorry, but I'm drawing a blank. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RRrich (Mar 30, 2012)

AlanB said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Today the Express Deals page is blank. Any ideas what Via is up to?
> ...


If you looking for deals involving VAN, there ain't none :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Mar 30, 2012)

RRrich said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > RRrich said:
> ...


Perhaps all the Canadian deals were grabbed up already. The last time I looked, a week or so ago, there were plenty of deals available. I am hoping for good express deals in the Fall.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 1, 2012)

RRrich said:


> Today the Express Deals page is blank. Any ideas what Via is up to?


Probably just down momentarily for updating and they are updated daily.

Yesterday (Mar 31) I checked and only Corridor Deal were available. Today.....lots more including the Canadian.

If you are looking for somthing in particular, you have to check daily.....then grab it!


----------

